# sed omnia ista redeunt in salutem animarum et reductionem populi magni



## Tonoy

Dear Sir,
I have worked on this sentence, but still confusing in getting the real meaning,
Context: Religious
Keys: *reductionem *in the sense of* conversion *
How can I translate the sentence better in English?

*sed omnia ista redeunt in salutem animarum et reductionem populi magni*

Thank you very much


----------



## bearded

Hello
How about '' and all of that will (again?) result in the salvation of the souls and the conversion of a great people'' ?
''Redeunt'' is difficult to translate without knowing the previous context.


----------



## Tonoy

bearded said:


> Hello
> How about '' and all of that will (again?) result in the salvation of the souls and the conversion of a great people'' ?
> ''Redeunt'' is difficult to translate without knowing the previous context.


@bearded. Yes Sir. I think your translation fits well into the context. Thank you very much. I may add a word:
"and all of that will result (/is directed towards) in the salvation of the souls and the conversion of a great [number of] people.


----------



## bearded

I translated ''will result'', but actually ''redeunt'' is present - sorry._  All of that results/is resulting...
''A great number of people''_


----------



## Tonoy

bearded said:


> I translated ''will result'', but actually ''redeunt'' is present - sorry._  All of that results/is resulting...
> ''A great number of people''_


@bearded Thank you very much!


----------



## bearded

You are welcome


----------

